# Bilder in NetBeans 5.0 BlueJ Edition einfügen



## Asmodai (29. Aug 2006)

Hi,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob es möglich ist Bilder in NetBeans 5.0 BlueJ Edition einzufügen? Sowohl unter Windoof als auch Linux... Da ich privat mit Windoof n bisschen herumprogrammiere und unter Linux in der Schule. Und da wir in der Schule ab und zu mal freistunden haben programmieren wir aus Spaß ein bissschen und unser Informatiklehrer hat auch keine Ahnung, wie man Bilder einfügt.

Cya Asmodai


----------



## AlArenal (29. Aug 2006)

Was für Bilder? Wo genau einfügen? Zu welchem Zweck?


----------



## Asmodai (30. Aug 2006)

einfache jpeg oder gif...als hintergrund für die Fenster...


----------



## Wildcard (30. Aug 2006)

Was hat denn das mit Netbeans zu tun  ???:L 
JLabel(ImageIcon) oder ähnliches


----------



## AlArenal (30. Aug 2006)

Manchmal frage ich mich, wie die Leute es alleine ins Forum geschafft haben und wie sie ohne fremde Hilfe die Hürde der Registrierung genommen haben.

Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein einen Sachverhalt und die zugeörige Frage halbwegs genau zu beschrieben und zu auszuformulieren, so dass auch andere eine Chance haben, zu verstehen, worum es einem geht!?


----------

